# Vorgang praktische Prüfung.



## Neuer--Angler (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich habe mich zur Fischereiprüfung ende Mai angemeldet.
Habe leider keine Zeit gehabt die Kurse zur Vorbereitung zu besuchen.
Die Theorie sitzt bei mir 1a hab sie auf Fangplatz.de gelernt.
Hatte früher Jugendfischereischein.

Die Theorie enthält also den Mutiple Choice Test und in der Praxis kommt dann die zufällige Rute zusammen bauen und 4 Fische der 44 Tafeln ja?

Kommt im praktischen Teil GARNICHTS außer den Tafeln und Rute zusammen bauen?
Keine Knoten?

Und wie schätzen diejenigen die schon den Schein haben die Chancen ein ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang zu bestehen??

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Dirk471 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Also ich habe vor kurzem, (4 Wochen) die Prüfung abgelegt, aber einen praktischen Teil gibt es da nicht.
Zumindest nicht in MV.


----------



## Micha85 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Ich tippe mal darauf das der Kollege von NRW spricht. 

Bei mir war es damals so das es nur die Fischkarten gab und danach das Gerödel für die jeweilige Rute -->zusammengelegt<-- werden musste. 
Im Thread 'Fischerprüfung NRW' hat allerdings grade jemand Berichtet das er den Krempel auch zusammenbauen musste. 
Das kannst du aber bei der Komune bei der du dich angemeldet hast erfragen.


----------



## siloaffe (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Ich musste daaaaaaaaamals ne Schlaufe binden, nen Clinchknoten binden und ne Bremse einstellen. 

Das ganze hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert...


----------



## namycasch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Petri.

Ich glaube das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.

Es gab bei uns gab es nach der Theoretischen auch einen praktischen Teil, mit Zielwerfen (wie beim Fliegenfischen), Knotenkunde und selber Haken binden, Probefischen auf Brassen mit Pose und Picker.

Also sehr umfangreich wie ich finde.

Die Praxis lernt man eh erst richtig am Wasser.

Wenn es geht mit einem guten Kumpel.

Petri.


----------



## Ein_Angler (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Ich habe in NRW einfach nur die Prüfung abgelegt ohne einen Vorbereitungslehrgang zu besuchen, es war ziemlich einfach, der Praktische teil war ein Spinnrute auf Hecht zu bauen, das dauerte so 1 Minute.

Ich weiss immer noch nicht wozu die Prüfung da ist, weil das wichtigste was ein Angler beherrschen muss "das Abknüppeln" nicht testet wurde.


----------



## Duke-982 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

giebt es ein praktischen teil in Brandenburg? mir is nichts bekannt und gehe montag zur prüfung :0


----------



## Neuer--Angler (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Ok zwei grundlegende Fragen habe ich noch.
1.GIBT ES IN NRW AKTUELL ALSO IM PRAKTISCHEN TEIL AUCH DIE RUTENZUSAMMEN"BAUUNG"??

2.Reicht eurer Meinung nach der Lernstoff aus auf www.fangplatz.de??

Danke.


----------



## Pippa (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Moin,

die Durchführung der Prüfung ist selbst in einem Bundesland von Kommune zu Kommune verschieden. Frag am besten gezielt nach dem Prüfungsort - so können dir ggf. andere User weiterhelfen. Oder noch besser: bereite dich einfach aufs Zusammenbauen vor  In Köln lassen sie jedenfalls zusammenbauen, inkl. Knoten.

Grüße & viel Glück


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorgang praktische Prüfung.*

Servus,
hier in BW gabs auch keine Praktische Prüfunf, nur Theorie.
und mit jeden Tag n bisschen lernen schafft man es locker!


----------

